# My modest system



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my system all speaker wires are fished through walls connected via wallplates and bananna clips all components connected via HDMI component cables
visable in shot from behind TV aren't being used 

Equipment List (family room)
Display - Sony KDF-55e2000 
7.1CH Receiver - Yamaha RX-V661
4 BOSE 161 FRONT AND REAR
2 BOSE 301 FRONT presence
JBL SUB10
2 YAMAHA BOOKSHELF NS-A526 REAR presence
YAMAHA CENTER NS-AC2
SONY BDP-S300 BLUE RAY DVD
SCIENTIFC ATLANATA 8300HDC HDDVR CABLEBOX
SONY PS2


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good, Dave!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:

Nice room ... How is the sound??? ... I'm a little confuse with the accent speakers; are those the same as presence speakers??? ... How are they connected to the receiver???

Have you tried placing the TV above the fireplace instead of the corner??? :hide:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks i meant presence speakers i just couldn't think of the correct term. the tv isn't a flat panel its a rear proj lcd thats why its not over fireplace. i got it for $1000 2yrs ago was a deal at time so i didn't hold out for the flat panel.
It sounds good to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Tough room to setup i bet.


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

i know this isn't the right board, but nice flooring!


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice tv display.


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks good, nice Bose speakers I like bose also...

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

WooW! Great Setup! Very cool place...


----------

